# What is the name of this Appetizer?



## my_psychosis (Feb 5, 2008)

I had these at a party years ago and I cant remember what they are called or even if I remember all the ingredients. Basically you spread cream cheese on dried beef then wrap it around a baby dill pickle. Is that everything, and what are they called? Thanks. p.s. what ever they are, they are delicious.


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2008)

Dried beef cheese ball?


----------



## Dina (Feb 5, 2008)

Dried beef rollups or dill pickle pinwheels...one of both.  Google it and you'll find lots of recipes for them.


----------



## my_psychosis (Feb 5, 2008)

Dina said:


> Dried beef rollups or dill pickle pinwheels...one of both. Google it and you'll find lots of recipes for them.


 
Dill Pickle Pinwheel. Thats what they called them. Thank you.


----------

